# Frozen Zucchini



## Corinne (Jul 28, 2005)

A co-worker gave me a bunch of zucchini last week to make Zucchini Bread. I knew I wasn't going to get to it right away so I shredded it in the food processor, squeezed out the liquid & measured it into 2 cup servings. I divided it up & put it in Zip-Loc freezer bags & froze it for a few days.

I was ready to make the bread the other day so I defrosted one of the 2-cup bags. (The recipe called for 2 cups.) When it thawed & I squeezed even more liquid out of it, I was down to about 1 cup of zucchini. I then defrosted a 2nd bag, squeezed it & made the bread. Was this the right thing to do or did I actually double the amount of zucchini in the recipe?

I have a few more bags in the freezer & I want to know what to do the next time I make bread (this weekend). One bag or two?

Thank you!
Corinne


----------



## Alix (Jul 28, 2005)

How did the bread taste? I think you are probably OK the way you did it. If you left the liquid in you would have been OK too, just had a moister bread. I am going to move this to the baking section, I think you will get more response there.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 28, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> How did the bread taste?


 
I didn't taste it! I'm not a huge Zucchini Bread fan. I'm told that it was great but I can't verify that. I think people tell you that your food is great all the time - whether they mean it or not! 

Corinne


----------



## Alix (Jul 28, 2005)

Well if they say it tasted good, do it the same way again! If it aint broke, don't fix it I say!


----------



## Shunka (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree with Alix on this. If the bread disappears quickly, then you will know it was good!!


----------

